# ***spam***2017 Specialized turbo levo fsr (medium)



## Larsey (Jan 14, 2004)

I figured I would post this here..no real section for it on the classifieds. If not ok mods please remove.

2017 Specialized Turbo Levo (Stumpjumper) FSR Ebike Moutainbike

Thanks for looking


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

Larsey said:


> I figured I would post this here..no real section for it on the classifieds. If not ok mods please remove.
> 
> 2017 Specialized Turbo Levo (Stumpjumper) FSR Ebike Moutainbike
> 
> Thanks for looking


Sent you a PM


----------

